# Abbotsford Airshow Sat 11 Aug 2007



## Globesmasher (5 Aug 2007)

If anyone is interested .....

The new CC177, tail number 177701, will be publically unveiled and shown at the Abbotsford Airshow.
Sat 11th Aug
0800 - 1300

It's a short time frame, which is not ideal, but the agenda is being driven by other authorities and agencies.


----------



## Astrodog (5 Aug 2007)

Does this mean that the public open house deal at trenton is no longer?


----------



## SupersonicMax (6 Aug 2007)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested .....
> 
> The new CC177, tail number 177701, will be publically unveiled and shown at the Abbotsford Airshow.
> Sat 11th Aug
> ...



Are you guys going to stop in Moose Jaw on the way (back??) from Abbotsford to Trenton?  ;D

Max


----------



## dapaterson (7 Aug 2007)

I'd hope the aircraft can make it from Abbotsford to Trenton without a fuelling stop in Moose Jaw... 

Great news for the Air Force.  Now if only a handful of Chinooks were going to be in Abbotsford as well...


----------



## Globesmasher (8 Aug 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Are you guys going to stop in Moose Jaw on the way (back??) from Abbotsford to Trenton?  ;D
> 
> Max



No


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Aug 2007)

Too bad, it would have been a great Motivex for us, students on course!

Max


----------



## observor 69 (8 Aug 2007)

Are we going to see pictures on the evening news of it's arrival in Trenton tommorrow or is that event going to be seriously downplayed for the sake of Abbotsford?


----------



## newfin (8 Aug 2007)

Here's the Boeing media release regarding the transfer to Canada.

http://www.boeing.com/news/releases/2007/q3/070808c_pr.html


----------



## observor 69 (8 Aug 2007)

An even bigger image:

http://boeingmedia.com/imageDetail.cfm?id=14968&KeyWord=c_17&BuId=0&caid=7&prid=0&sc=med&pn=1


----------



## Globesmasher (9 Aug 2007)

Yes the ceremony was today, Weds 8th Aug at Long Beach, California.
What a great day it was!


----------



## Donut (9 Aug 2007)

I hear you've got quite the pax for the flight to Abby    ;D

Maybe I won't meet you on the ramp with a cold one!


----------



## FullMetalParka (9 Aug 2007)

I'm there! 0800-1300 eh? Seems awfully short for such a momentous occasion (to us anyways). I hope the drive from Richmond doesn't take too long. I'm not exactly a morning person  :rage:.


----------



## Globesmasher (11 Aug 2007)

fullmetalparka said:
			
		

> I'm there! 0800-1300 eh? Seems awfully short for such a momentous occasion (to us anyways).



Yes I know, 5 hours is not really enough ... but with a packed schedule lined up for the next several days it is about all we can squeeze right now.
It's unfortunate, wish it could be longer but it's all we can do right now.


----------



## Globesmasher (11 Aug 2007)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> I hear you've got quite the pax for the flight to Abby    ;D
> 
> Maybe I won't meet you on the ramp with a cold one!



Nah, don't worry about that.
They'll be so busy they won't be around at all ....


----------



## Donut (11 Aug 2007)

And now I'm not going to be there Saturday.  Today wasn't a bad day though, and I'll be back to tear down on sunday.  Sorry I missed the the big honkin' plane, and her crew, though.


----------



## Quyen (11 Aug 2007)

I just saw this fly over about 20 mins ago. Looks sweet. Musta just taken off casue it was loww


----------



## JVJA (11 Aug 2007)

I have some pictures and video of the C-17 taking off and a flypast I will post in a few minutes.


----------



## JVJA (11 Aug 2007)

Here are some pictures from today.  I am posting some videos on YouTube and will post the links shortly.


----------



## JVJA (11 Aug 2007)

Here is one video...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIwbV_VgtNQ


----------



## JVJA (11 Aug 2007)

And another...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1fp8QMksyo


----------



## Donut (11 Aug 2007)

Using the C/S Canada 1, was the PM there?

I've seen a couple of reports he might show up, but others haven't mentioned it at all.


----------



## Jantor (11 Aug 2007)

> I have some pictures and video of the C-17 taking off and a flypast



Thanks for the pics and vids Skip__


----------



## niner domestic (11 Aug 2007)

We just got back from seeing her land in Trenton.  She sure is purdy! I took some pics but I'll need to resize them and I'll post them later.   

There was quite the crowd waiting for her to come in, and a big cheer went up when she touched down.


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the videos an pictures Skip!


----------



## karl28 (11 Aug 2007)

I have to say it was something else to finally see our first C-17 land at Trenton was glad that I could make it .  What amazed me the most was how quite the C-17 was compared to the old 707 and the air bus .          IT was also a good size crowd that turned out .At least  20 or so cars on the main RCAF road  mostly in the field across from the runway and on the sides of the road .


----------



## BattleHawk (11 Aug 2007)

I was up bright and early this morning to get to Abbotsford, and let me tell you it was totally worth it. Even from the lineup to get in I could see the distinctive tail of the C-17 with the black flag on there, and it filled me with pride. The cargo bay was full of essential equipment and spares that had been picked up at McChord AFB earlyer. I spent a good half hour talking with the loadmaster, and he was pretty excited about the plane. Unfortunately I didn't have a camera, so I don't have any pictures to share, but I did notice one thing. On all the other Canadian Aircraft, it says Canadian Forces, Forces Canadiennes. On the new CC177, the C on the French Canadian on the starboard side was lower case. I didn't get a chance to see the other side, but the loadmaster said he thought it was normal. I'm no whiz on French, so is this normal, or should we be asking Boeing for a $200 million dollar refund?  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Aug 2007)

BattleHawk said:
			
		

> I was up bright and early this morning to get to Abbotsford, and let me tell you it was totally worth it. Even from the lineup to get in I could see the distinctive tail of the C-17 with the black flag on there, and it filled me with pride. The cargo bay was full of essential equipment and spares that had been picked up at McChord AFB earlyer. I spent a good half hour talking with the loadmaster, and he was pretty excited about the plane. Unfortunately I didn't have a camera, so I don't have any pictures to share, but I did notice one thing. On all the other Canadian Aircraft, it says Canadian Forces, Forces Canadiennes. On the new CC177, the C on the French Canadian on the starboard side was lower case. I didn't get a chance to see the other side, but the loadmaster said he thought it was normal. I'm no whiz on French, so is this normal, or should we be asking Boeing for a $200 million dollar refund?  ;D



"Forces canadiennes"  is correct.

G2G


----------



## BattleHawk (11 Aug 2007)

Really, then all of the other aircraft I saw were incorrect? Would the CF even allow that?


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Aug 2007)

BattleHawk said:
			
		

> Really, then all of the other aircraft I saw were incorrect? Would the CF even allow that?



Mine are the same...lowercase "c"...


----------



## BattleHawk (11 Aug 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up, I was gonna say, pay $200 million, and they mess up the paintjob?... Good thing I wasnt painting it then, I'd be fired by now.


----------



## C1302C17 TECH (12 Aug 2007)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> Using the C/S Canada 1, was the PM there?
> 
> I've seen a couple of reports he might show up, but others haven't mentioned it at all.



Sorry if this was replied to already, but Canada One is not the PM's C/S for his bird.


----------



## Globesmasher (12 Aug 2007)

"Canada 1" ..... so CA-1 is actually just the "production number of the aircraft.
The other allies who have purchased the aircraft also use the same labelling option ..... AT-1 for the Australians and so on ..... UK-1 for the British first aircraft .... it is just a method for Boeing to track and monitor the airframes as they come off the production line.

Our actual callsign from Long Beach all the way back to Trenton was "CFC 3600", or "Can Force 3600".  This is a very typical transport (trash hauler) callsign.


----------



## Globesmasher (12 Aug 2007)

Skip__ said:
			
		

> I have some pictures and video of the C-17 taking off and a flypast I will post in a few minutes.



Hi Skip:

Thankyou very much for the posts and the videos.
You know you covered the event more than the main stream media!!!


----------



## Astrodog (12 Aug 2007)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> Our actual callsign from Long Beach all the way back to Trenton was "CFC 3600", or "Can Force 3600".  This is a very typical transport (trash hauler) callsign.



  You should use the arrival of the CC-177 to usher in a new era of sexy 'trash hauling'! How about 'Smasher 21'  ;D

  Congrats on the new ship GS, can't wait to see it in person.

  Some good pics coming up over on fencecheck.com's abby discussion. http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/threads/7398.300.html


----------



## C1302C17 TECH (12 Aug 2007)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> "Canada 1" ..... so CA-1 is actually just the "production number of the aircraft.
> The other allies who have purchased the aircraft also use the same labelling option ..... AT-1 for the Australians and so on ..... UK-1 for the British first aircraft .... it is just a method for Boeing to track and monitor the airframes as they come off the production line.
> 
> Our actual callsign from Long Beach all the way back to Trenton was "CFC 3600", or "Can Force 3600".  This is a very typical transport (trash hauler) callsign.



Intresting note.  So our aircraft will be CA-1 to 4.  I was assuming we would use the US P-1, P2, etc...  Thanks for the insite, and I bet you are glad to have her in Trenton.  You have a long week ahead of you I hear, so get some rest.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Aug 2007)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> Our actual callsign from Long Beach all the way back to Trenton was "CFC 3600", or "Can Force 3600".  This is a very typical transport (trash hauler) callsign.



We use "CFC XXXX" for non-tactical flights through foreign airspace as well


----------



## observor 69 (12 Aug 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> We use "CFC XXXX" for non-tactical flights through foreign airspace as well



Twas ever the same,  even back in the old Argus days.


----------



## SteveB (12 Aug 2007)

Congratulations on the new bird.  I was down in Long Beach for simulator most of July and saw her parked on the far side of the airfield.  I was shocked when, as I pointed her out to my classmates, that they didn't know Canada had bought 4 C-17s.

On a side note, I've always wondered why all military flights don't use the CFC call sign.  It always seemed like a small but, easily fixed breach of op sec to use squadron call signs on an open ATC frequency.  I remember reading how the VC tracked US formations by the insignia painted on their choppers.

Again best wishes

Cheers
Steve


----------



## aesop081 (12 Aug 2007)

SteveB said:
			
		

> On a side note, I've always wondered why all military flights don't use the CFC call sign.  It always seemed like a small but, easily fixed breach of op sec to use squadron call signs on an open ATC frequency.  I remember reading how the VC tracked US formations by the insignia painted on their choppers.



Who said we use SQN callsigns during tactical operations ?


----------



## Donut (13 Aug 2007)

C1302C17 TECH said:
			
		

> Sorry if this was replied to already, but Canada One is not the PM's C/S for his bird.



Hm, you learn something new every day!

Thanks for clearing that up, all.   8)


----------



## NavComm (13 Aug 2007)

I attended the airshow on Saturday and got to see the Globemaster. I took some video from my cellphone of it taking off and doing a flypast. If I ever figure out how to upload the video, I'll put it here.


----------



## Inch (13 Aug 2007)

SteveB said:
			
		

> On a side note, I've always wondered why all military flights don't use the CFC call sign.  It always seemed like a small but, easily fixed breach of op sec to use squadron call signs on an open ATC frequency.  I remember reading how the VC tracked US formations by the insignia painted on their choppers.
> 
> Again best wishes
> 
> ...



All the Sqn call signs are published in the GPH 204, it's unclas. Talon XX for 423 Sqn is not a tactical call sign, it's more of a means for ATC to know who we are without having to say "This is Sea King Can Force 2407" like civvie pilots do. We still get asked from time to time about our type, but in places like Halifax, they know who you are just by your call sign. Tactical call signs are used only in the green (secure voice), when operating tactically in the red, we use alphanumeric daily changing call signs. At least that's how we operate in MH. We also use different call signs at sea when talking to the ship in the green, Talon is only used for domestic flying, we also use it in the US.

At one point, the Can Force call sign was used with the last 4 digits of your tail number. This has since changed and I can't remember what set of orders it's in, but all sqns are issued a block of 4 digits numbers to be used with the Can Force call sign.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Aug 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> All the Sqn call signs are published in the GPH 204, it's unclas. Talon XX for 423 Sqn is not a tactical call sign, it's more of a means for ATC to know who we are without having to say "This is Sea King Can Force 2407" like civvie pilots do. We still get asked from time to time about our type, but in places like Halifax, they know who you are just by your call sign. Tactical call signs are used only in the green (secure voice), when operating tactically in the red, we use alphanumeric daily changing call signs. At least that's how we operate in MH. We also use different call signs at sea when talking to the ship in the green, Talon is only used for domestic flying, we also use it in the US.



Same for MP


----------



## eurowing (13 Aug 2007)

I still wish we could call the first one "Steve".


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (13 Aug 2007)

eurowing said:
			
		

> I still wish we could call the first one "Steve".



Well thanks to Steve we're getting them I must say. The Libs were carping last night on CTV that we were doing just fine renting them when we needed them instead of owning them. The CAS came out on the same report and said that that was all well and good but when you're hitchhiking you can't always get a ride when and where you want it. Maybe we could just nick name it Steve 001 eh?  ;D


----------



## proudnurse (13 Aug 2007)

Skip__ said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures from today.  I am posting some videos on YouTube and will post the links shortly.



Very nice! Haven't watched the video's yet, but may look at them when I get home from work. 

Thanks for sharing Skip, 

~Rebecca


----------



## SteveB (13 Aug 2007)

CDN Aviator and Inch,
Thanks excellent answers.

Steve


----------



## CougarKing (5 Aug 2008)

I am posting this to inquire about the Aug. 8-10, 2008 Airshow, but was wary of starting a new thread. Perhaps this thread and the 2006 one about the airshow can be merged instead of starting a new one?

www.abbotsfordairshow.com

My question is this: Will visitors be allowed to take photos inside the aircraft on static display? Or will they only be allowed to take photos outside the aircraft? This is the first time I am attending this show.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> My question is this: Will visitors be allowed to take photos inside the aircraft on static display? Or will they only be allowed to take photos outside the aircraft? This is the first time I am attending this show.



It will depend on wether or no its an "open" static display or a "closed "static display. The difference between open and closed is people allowed on board or not. Even then it will depend on the aircraft itself. Some air forces restrict the ability to take pictures inside their aircrafts. As for taking pictures of the exterior i have never been a participant or visitor to an airshow where no external pictures were allowed. That being said, you sometimes can only get up to a certain distance from certain types of aircraft. Aircraft on flying dispaly are not accessible to the public.

I'll be there on the 8th myself


----------



## CougarKing (5 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the reply. So are the Auroras and the Griffons considered open or closed static display?


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply. So are the Auroras and the Griffons considered open or closed static display?



The CP-140 is going to be part of the flying display as far as i know so it will not be publicly accessible as it will be on the hot ramp and not the static display area. I dont know what the CH-146s are doing.


----------



## CougarKing (5 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The CP-140 is going to be part of the flying display as far as i know so it will not be publicly accessible as it will be on the hot ramp and not the static display area. I dont know what the CH-146s are doing.



That's surprising. It says on the website section for the static display that an Aurora will participate. I guess the website is wrong then.  

http://www.abbotsfordairshow.com/participating-aircraft.html


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> That's surprising. It says on the website section for the static display that an Aurora will participate. I guess the website is wrong then.
> 
> http://www.abbotsfordairshow.com/participating-aircraft.html



Well, i was told this was going to be a flying display. Things may have changed but the crew is flying a practice display tomorow IIRC.


----------

